# Jacobus Borstius Catechism



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

Jacobus Borstius (1612 - 1680) wrote an influential Dutch children's catechism that has been republished often. Does anyone know if it is available in English? 

I found these description of certain antiquarian editions:



> One of the most popular official Dutch Protestant catechisms, by Jacob Borstius (1612-1680). First published in 1651 under the titel "Kort Begryp der christelyke Leere", it was republished and adapted till into the 20th century. Borstius studied theology at Leyden, and was minister of the Church at Wormerveer-Zaandijk, Dordrecht, and lastly at Rotterdam. He was strictly ortodox, and a celebrated preacher. One of his famous sermons was against "t lang-hayr" (against long hair), and he was one of the preachers who set up their congregation against the Dutch statesman Johan De Witt in 1672. De Witt was involved in a religious and political struggle with Prince Maurits of Orange, and eventually was lynched by an outraged mob. Borstius' catechism, we must remember, was, like all here listed official Dutch Protestant catechisms, based on the Heidelberg Catechism from 1563, and meant for use at schools as well as at the Sunday schools, preparing youth for their official confirmation in the Dutch Reformed Church.





> The "Kort Begryp", first published in 1651, was the original title of the popular Dutch school catechisms by Jacob Borstius. The title itself had a previous history and was seen as a warrant for representing the official Dutch Reformed Church. Under the title "Cort Begrijp" the first Dutch catechism for children based on the Heidelberg Catechism had been published in 1599, ascribed to Marnix van St. Aldegonde. And in 1608 Faukelius also used the title "Kort Begrip" for his short extract for children of the Heidelberg Catechism, see description below, under no. 1242 of this catalogue. Borstius' "Kort Begryp" also contained "Eenige korte Vragen voor de Kleyne Kinderen", which separately published became a very popular Dutch catechism for the youngest children, see descriptions below. Borstius' "Kort Begryp" was much adapted and pirated. It even was annexed by the Dutch VOC and translated into Malayan by Werndly in 1732, and in Tamil by Simon Kat. All early editions seem to be very rare. In the preface to the present edition a first edition at Dordrecht by Hendrik van Esch is mentioned, several other editions, as well as some pirate editions, but none of these are found recorded in the relevant Dutch collections. Van der Haar, Schatkamer, lists only the "Korte vragen voor de Kleyne Kinderen".





> Utrecht edition of the popular school catechism by Borstius, first published under the title "Kort Begryp" in 1651. With Borstius' motto: "Kinders leert in uwe jonge jaren, ditgeene om wijsheid te vergaren! Want Godes woord is het fondament, Dat vooreerst U hier wordt ingeprent" (Children learn in your young years, this here to collect wisdom! Then the word of God is the foundation, which here is first taught to you). This verse which much resembles the verses in the A B C "Haneboek" reminds us that next to the A B C "Haneboek" the catechism was the most important primer in the early days of the Dutch Republic.





> Another early edition of the famous Dutch catechism for the youngest children by Borstius, which orginally formed part of his "Kort Begryp". Now it is in all aspects a perfect counterpart to the Dutch A B C "Haneboek", consisting of one folded plano leaf, and with Borstius' motto on title. The catechism in short questions and answers, is printed in two columns in a small Gothic type. Van der Haar, Schatkamer, lists Bortius' catechism only under the present title: "Eenige korte Vragen voor de Kleyne Kinderen".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2006)

I found a copy here.


----------

